# Just in case you live under a rock..



## fm_emt (Sep 4, 2006)

"Steve Irwin, the Australian TV presenter known as the "Crocodile Hunter," has died after being stung by a barb in the chest in a marine accident off Australia's north coast, Australian media report."

Poor guy.


----------



## Future EMT 07 (Sep 4, 2006)

wow didnt believe it at first but its on all the news sites...wish it wasnt true:sad:


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, damn. That just totally ruined my day. I loved Steve, even dressing up as him one Halloween, which is how I received the nickname of Steve from a number of my friends. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan...............

And what a way to go, a sting ray barb through the heart. I'm sure the venom didn't help at all...


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea, im talking about this with my friend now. I can't believe he's gone. It really sucks, I used to love watching the guy, he was amazing and always full of energy.


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

EMTBandit said:


> Yea, im talking about this with my friend now. I can't believe he's gone. It really sucks, I used to love watching the guy, he was amazing and always full of energy.



Man this news really Stings My Heart


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2006)

I liked Steve.  The man had a true passion for what he did, and lived life to the fullest. He died far too soon, but I think he, more than any other person, realized the risks of his job.


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 4, 2006)

MMiz said:


> I liked Steve.  The man had a true passion for what he did, and lived life to the fullest.  It's died far too soon, but I think he, more than any other person, realized the risks of his job.



Agrees ^^^ Couldn't have put it better myself.

Heres a bit more info.

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=19383


----------



## Guardian (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor Australia, they just lost their only famous person.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 5, 2006)

Guardian said:


> Poor Australia, they just lost their only famous person.



No way dude.. Midnight Oil are still touring!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> No way dude.. Midnight Oil are still touring!



Who??

Famous Aussies:
AC/DC
Steve Irwin
Paul Hogan
Mel Gibson
Nicole Kidman

Okay, now I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who??


*hopes you're kidding*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2006)

I know I've heard of them...weren't they a one hit wonder about 15 years ago?


----------



## Guardian (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who??
> 
> Famous Aussies:
> AC/DC
> ...




Nicole Kidman!  Australia is my new favorite country second only the the United States.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 5, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> No way dude.. Midnight Oil are still touring!



they are music's equivalent to cancer.


----------



## joemt (Sep 5, 2006)

Keith Urban
Paul Hogan

RIP Steve... you left us a legacy of love for animals and concern for the environment, and you will be very missed.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

Guardian said:


> they are music's equivalent to cancer.


i disagree, but that is still hilarious! ha ha ha! 
from now on i'll only whisper "midnight oil" if i have to say it at all! ha ha ha!


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> I know I've heard of them...weren't they a one hit wonder about 15 years ago?



yeah, something like that


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who??
> 
> Famous Aussies:
> AC/DC
> ...


For the record, *Mel Gibson* is an American, not an Australian. He was born in New York...in Peekskill, in fact, the same place where his father was born. His mother was born in Australia, and the family did live there (moving there after Mel was born), but the fact remains that he is American.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2006)

I stand corrected...not that I'm that much of a Mel Gibson fan.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 5, 2006)

Guardian said:


> they are music's equivalent to cancer.



Clearly you haven't heard the new Paris Hilton CD.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 5, 2006)

Ummm, how 'bout:

Cate Blanchett
Russel Crowe (well, sorta, born in New Zealand, but lived most of his life in Australia) *sooooooo hot*
Portia de Rossi
Hugh Jackman *sooooo hot, too*
Olivia Newton-John
Naomi Watts (again a transplant, but from England, so not far off...)


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 5, 2006)

Liese your like a hyper active chihuihua..im sure I spelt that wrong too..tisk tisk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thread closed and some posts removed...for now.


----------

